# Herding groups in Michigan



## Linda xanda (Feb 15, 2010)

My next project is to learn how to do herding with my dog. Does anyone know of any herding groups in Michigan preferrable anywhere from Detroit area down to Indiana?
Or even Indiana?
Would like to take my dog to a herding group to train.
Thanks!


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

email Diane Wright at [email protected]

She lives in Battle Creek MI, and would know.

Just be prepared to be told from others that everything you learn and work for doesn't amount to crap, because the only kind of herding that really tests a dog's ability is HGH herding, as sanctioned by the SV, and there's only one place to do that on the east coast, with a two year waiting list. Better to "know somebody" and send your dog for it's title, rather than train it yourself, according to some people.

If you just want to have fun, and enjoy working with your dog, then ignore the politics and superiority complex of the HGH'ers.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Daryl Ehret said:


> email Diane Wright at [email protected]
> 
> She lives in Battle Creek MI, and would know.
> 
> ...



AND BC herders!  :-# :wink:


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Daryl Ehret said:


> email Diane Wright at [email protected]
> 
> She lives in Battle Creek MI, and would know.
> 
> ...


And actually herding on a real farm.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Good lord. You guys are gonna scare the poor woman off. Its been years since I saw Diane and I realize she''s part of C Course and tending now but when I started whe was working a wonderful A Course dog--HCH Chelsea. BC folks are usually limited to working BCs but there are a few that could have a clue about other breeds. Ask a lot of questions such as how they handle gripping behavior; breeds worked and to what levels; etcl. 

Terrasita


----------



## Linda xanda (Feb 15, 2010)

Daryl Ehret said:


> email Diane Wright at [email protected]
> 
> She lives in Battle Creek MI, and would know.
> 
> ...


ok, I will email her.
hehehehe.... I figure there is always politics

I contacted the usa site and they said yes the east coast has a HGH club.
So, does WDA have anything. Unforunetly, my computer is messed up and I can not view pdf files. sucks.
But, really i would be interested. My dog is hell in the house and outside always herding and nipping it is driving me nuts she would be a great candidate to practice with.
I just don't know where to begin. 
Live sheep would be great and a farm , hehehe...
She is not far maybe about 45 minutes. not sure, thanks for the info!!!


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Diane is pleasant, with an odd sense of humor. You could probably pay her in peanut m&m's.


----------



## Linda xanda (Feb 15, 2010)

Daryl Ehret said:


> Diane is pleasant, with an odd sense of humor. You could probably pay her in peanut m&m's.


peanut m&m's , funny.
She wrote to me and asked me what kind of dog, I haven't heard from her again.
maybe she is busy this week. If you can think of any others let me know.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Linda xanda said:


> My next project is to learn how to do herding with my dog. Does anyone know of any herding groups in Michigan preferrable anywhere from Detroit area down to Indiana?
> Or even Indiana?
> Would like to take my dog to a herding group to train.
> Thanks!


HI Linda

Check out this video recently put on You tube by Ulf Kintzel
the only UScA HGH herding club founder. It is supposed to be part of a series of herding training vids

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8LS7i-Takc0


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

That group of videos is great. 
I'm always amaized at the HGH sheep as much as the dogs. I can't imagine working sheep that let a dog get that close without heading for another county.


----------



## Linda xanda (Feb 15, 2010)

Thomas Barriano said:


> HI Linda
> 
> Check out this video recently put on You tube by Ulf Kintzel
> the only UScA HGH herding club founder. It is supposed to be part of a series of herding training vids
> ...


Oh thanks I will check this out.
I got in touch with her and she is very nice person. She said she will help me. I really ready to try something new. I just want to have fun and let my dog enjoy herself.
thanks everyone!!


----------



## Linda xanda (Feb 15, 2010)

Thomas Barriano said:


> HI Linda
> 
> Check out this video recently put on You tube by Ulf Kintzel
> the only UScA HGH herding club founder. It is supposed to be part of a series of herding training vids
> ...


those are amazing videos looks so easy for them


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

I would love to see how he progresses them from moving up and down the fence to no fence.

Terrasita


----------

